# ConsumerAffairs: Uber's Rating is Very Derogatory - 2 Stars



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*Overall Satisfaction Rating: 2 stars
Based on 477 ratings submitted in the last year*

5 stars *68 *
4 stars *39*
3 stars *20*
2 stars *19*
1 star *331*
*Source:* https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html

*American Company Address*
SNAIL MAIL: ConsumerAffairs
Attn: DMCA Notices
297 Kingsbury Grade
Suite 1025
Mailbox 4470

Stateline, NV 89449


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Overall Satisfaction Rating: 2 stars
> Based on 477 ratings submitted in the last year*
> 
> 5 stars *68 *
> ...


Theyve GONE UP !!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Theyve GONE UP !!!


 477 accredited reviewers have rated Uber in the past year. These folks were not clumsy drunks like we get.

The ratings are legit!

In essence, the website that harvests the rating, actually protects Uber from random star ratings.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

That's hilarious !!! It's nice to know pax cant reach Uber support either.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Expresspool I bet.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

*sigh* paxhole


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

This is the billing end with Uber.

The figures total = $40.63. Where did the $8.21 go? Only Uber knows.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice to see that "resolved" is not reserved for (definitely NOT resolved) driver issues only.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Not really convinced by this one. Ken says, "Checked my bank account when I got home". 

Ken went to the grocery store and back. "I'll just put my shopping away and then check my bank account". 

Not buying it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not really convinced by this one. Ken says, "Checked my bank account when I got home".
> 
> Ken went to the grocery store and back. "I'll just put my shopping away and then check my bank account".
> 
> Not buying it.


Some folks do that. Especially if they just took a couple trips, bought groceries, and are worried their account might be running low. That part isn't hard to believe. Plus the randomness of the missing money amount is SO Uber typical.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not really convinced by this one. Ken says, "Checked my bank account when I got home".
> 
> Ken went to the grocery store and back. "I'll just put my shopping away and then check my bank account".
> 
> Not buying it.


Ken bought $8.21 extra in groceries, maybe, or negative balance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Ken bought $8.21 extra in groceries, maybe, or negative balance.


Or Ken works for Uber and is unable to do math.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Or Ken forgot about an Uber he took earlier in the day


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Or Ken works for Uber and is unable to do math.


There are 330 1-Stars without Ken's, so Uber needs to get deactivated and everyone that works for it to take the class.

Google and Apple should reinforce some sort of discipline schedule on this matter.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I find it funny that under these first two reviews is a Lyft ad. Makes me doubt the objectivity of the ratings.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> I find it funny that under these first two reviews is a Lyft ad. Makes me doubt the objectivity of the ratings.
> View attachment 189012


 The site owner is probably using AdSense like this site has. They make money from hosting ads.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> View attachment 188945
> Expresspool I bet.


You would not have been in that position if you were telling the truth here. Why did you get out in the middle of nowhere? Uber drivers are not out there to make your life miserable. They want to get you where you're going. I a, not believing this


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You would not have been in that position if you were telling the truth here. Why did you get out in the middle of nowhere? Uber drivers are not out there to make your life miserable. They want to get you where you're going. I a, not believing this


What? It wasn't my review. I was just giving an opinion on why I thought she had the experience she did.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

So when is Uber getting deactivated? They have been below 4.6 for quite a while, Are they getting that deactivation email any time soon?


----------

